# when is the best time of year to cut down trees



## stevohut (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it true that you should cut the trees down in the winter when the tree has no sap in it, then come back in the spring and cut some more down before they bud because the sap has not started up the tree yet or will it really make a difference in the drying time for the wood? Does sappy wood cure and dry at a slower rate? THNX

Steve


----------



## yooper (Apr 5, 2010)

when the snow is not 5 feet deep


----------



## pioneer_boy (Apr 5, 2010)

ill agree with that. i had to cut on a mtn all winter nd it sukked.


----------



## logging22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Best time........every day brother.


----------



## fsfcks (Apr 6, 2010)

I remember reading some old timers advice for cutting long lasting fence posts was to cut them after the sap had gone back into the roots for winter, so late fall and during the winter. I don't know if that really makes a difference or not.


----------



## Fireaxman (Apr 6, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Best time........every day brother.



:agree2: I heard it said a man does not fish when the fishing is Good. A man just fishes whenever he can.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 6, 2010)

When the customer has the money to pay you, Joe.


----------

